# Where to? Scotland, England or Italy



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is how unpredictable my life is. I potentially have a window of time of 2-3 weeks all of a sudden starting at the end of this week. I had some work coming up which has been delayed. There is a good chance I could be wanted at a couple of days notice though but probably not. So here is the quandary. Do we set off in the van on Friday and not go too far in case Im needed? Or do we go a bit further with the possible problem that we might suddenly get hundreds of miles from home only to come back again?

My thoughts were

West coast of Scotland, up to Skye and beyond to Wester ross etc.
Upside. Loads of space, wild camping, scenery. Downside possible midges, crap weather.

East coast of England, working down from East Yorkshire to Norfolk. Upside chance of better weather, downside might be a bit boring, more kids as hols will start, less chance of decent wilding but could be nice CL's. I have not done the northern bit of the hump beyond Kings Lynn area so any recommendations appreciated.

Italian Lakes. This really is a daft idea and is a real outsider as its so far (remember 320 miles to Dover from here) and it would be a nightmare to get there only to come back again.

Knowing our desire for open spaces and scenery it will probably be Scotland but what would you do and what can you suggest. Places to see etc as well as wild camps, nice CL's or small unregimented campsites?

Cheers
BD


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

You ask "what would you do"

I would choose the Scotland trip

Jenny


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. Just looking at the CC website for CL's in Scotland. Their site is just rubbish for searching by map!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I purchased through the internet a book that gave all sites that were situate on the coasts, beach sites, and it has many interesting sites. Unfortunately cannot remember the name, senility and all that!!! Why not try UK campsites or even this site's reviews.

Jenny


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Jenny again

Ive already started compiling a list using the database on here and UK Campsites. I dont think Scotland will be an issue with places to stay but its always good to get a recommendation. Im not going to go to far into it just yet as Mrs D will probably decide to go to Norfolk or something. Although I only have tonight and tomorrow night for planning.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Whatever you decide, go for it

Jenny


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If I could I would do Italy. In fact I have a channel crossing I can't use end of August but not sure if I could transfer it you can have it if you can so its free as was with clubcards. Italy would be so nice and hot and if you have 2/3 weeks decent enough time to get there.

We are going to Isle of Mull end of August (still not looking forward to it) . We did Norfolk one Easter loads of fog mist and rain when everyone else had cracking weather so that doesn't appeal.

Greenie - dreaming!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree... Italy for me... no chance of rain, cold etc like we have here!!! just go for it... I have to every time so far I've been luckey and not haveing to come back home.... and then it would have to be worth comeing back.....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry - I'd vote for Italy too.

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> If I could I would do Italy. In fact I have a channel crossing I can't use end of August but not sure if I could transfer it you can have it if you can so its free as was with clubcards. Italy would be so nice and hot and if you have 2/3 weeks decent enough time to get there.
> 
> We are going to Isle of Mull end of August (still not looking forward to it) . We did Norfolk one Easter loads of fog mist and rain when everyone else had cracking weather so that doesn't appeal.
> 
> Greenie - dreaming!


Thats a really nice offer thanks. Italy appeals but its nearly 1000 miles to the italian lakes from here. Fine if I can stay out for three weeks but not so good if I have to rush back. I know what you mean after two long european trips its hard to get excited about anywhere in the UK.

Michelle has just thrown Wales into the equation now. I just about planned a Scottish trip as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Sorry - I'd vote for Italy too.
> 
> Gerald


Yep me too. Keep going!

Cheers
BD


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you end up in the far north there is a nice small site at Scourie with a pub next door
Usually enough breeze to keep the midges away
Plenty of places to wild camp as well


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We're leaving Norfolk to head up past Richmond (Stockton-on-Tees for a family wedding) then on up to Scotland, possibly for 3 weeks. However, a hospital appointment is lurking sometime soon, so we don't want to go too far - possibly stay south of Glasgow.

There seem to be some good places in the Stranraer area, and a friend has raved about Castle Douglas since Easter. Plus, there are a couple of CCC THS at the moment for about £5 pn, both near the beach. Perhaps spend a day at CC Ayr to get a good shower.

If the call doesn't come, we might head across to the east coast, for another THS next to a beach.

On top of those, there are a few wild spots listed in the campsite guide, and we may even call in at the CC Kielder site if it has a pitch.

If we do get an appointment, we can make it back easily in one day, although we will be annoyed to burn all that fuel. Originally we'd planned to get to the north coast but there is always another day (fingers crossed).

Enjoy your choices - Gordon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd get a cheap channel crossing and sharing the night driving, blast to Barcelona/ Sitges.

If you get called back, do the same in reverse and accept the gambol. 

But you minimise wasted journeying time and get a guaranteed nice time in a beautiful place.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well there is always the chance of a September / OCtober trip so may save Italy or wherever until then. Its not like we havent been abroad this year, this ones just a sneaky trip really. Its at times like this that I wished I lived nearer Dover! I think I would be over there every week!


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Head down for the cheap short crossings and go where you want.

P & O Hull around your times £606 for similar van 2 adults 1 5yr old
DFDS Newcastle £736 and no meals, what a laugh.

Roll on a week on Friday when the hols start.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to put a spanner in the works - I would not recommend the Italian lakes at the moment. Temperatures in the mid 30s so really uncomfortable unless you have good air con and lots of motorhomes so the sites are getting very busy (they're expensive and not worth it anyway) but the sostas are almost impossible because of the numbers. We are fast approaching August when the whole of Italy goes on holiday to the coast or the lakes - there is a reason why we have the van back in Scotland for the summer and only take it out to Italy autumn to spring. The insect life around the lakes is larger than the scottish midge and the bites are more painful.
To put a vote in for Scotland - as I have been touring around this year people have been saying that the midges are not quite so bad as previous years - possibly the bad winter.
If you do decide on west coast we did the top bit above Oban last august so know quite a few good stopping places.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ardgour said:


> Just to put a spanner in the works - I would not recommend the Italian lakes at the moment. Temperatures in the mid 30s so really uncomfortable unless you have good air con and lots of motorhomes so the sites are getting very busy (they're expensive and not worth it anyway) but the sostas are almost impossible because of the numbers. We are fast approaching August when the whole of Italy goes on holiday to the coast or the lakes - there is a reason why we have the van back in Scotland for the summer and only take it out to Italy autumn to spring. The insect life around the lakes is larger than the scottish midge and the bites are more painful.
> To put a vote in for Scotland - as I have been touring around this year people have been saying that the midges are not quite so bad as previous years - possibly the bad winter.
> If you do decide on west coast we did the top bit above Oban last august so know quite a few good stopping places.
> 
> Chris


I did wonder about that. We were there early July last year and it was getting really busy. What is September and October like there? We stayed on the Sosta at Cannobio last year which was brilliant but wished we had spent more time there and seen some of the other lakes instead of heading back through Switzerland back into France.

If you have any good spots for the west coast please feel free to PM me I will be very grateful.

As far as spending £600 to £700 for a ferry from Hull is concerned, no chance. Its still a three hour drive so we will always do Dover for 50p or whatever it is which is never very much.

Thanks everyone. Think however it looks like Scotland or perhaps Wales.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Barry, Italy would be my first choice but given your restrictions I would go to Scotland, you are practically there. Just nip across the borber on the eastern side and there are plenty of places. The coast and inland areas of Dumfries and Galloway are lovely and full of small cls and wild camping spots. If you like I can probably assemble a list for you, I will not post it but if you want it pm me. I can think of one road in the region we have happily spent a week wild camping on. You can do all that without going north of Ayr, Alan.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We have just come back from a 2 weel trip to Lake Garda. We went on the ferry to Calais. Shopped at the market on Saturday morning for our fresh provisions. Spent the next two nights just outside Luxembourgh. Was really nice camp site....then crossed over to Germany, spent a night there...then onto Lake Geneva, spent 2 nights there and then onto Butterfly along Lake Garda for 4 nights. Our trip back was via Milan, Turin and then the stop was just inside France. From there we went to Les Andelys...(we really like this one!...on the banks of the Sienne) for 2 nights...then onto the ferry again and home...sob sob. All our camp sites were from the Acsi book.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Last year September was baking hot in northern Italy but still about 8 degrees cooler than it is at the moment, generally Sept/Oct is good time, getting quieter but the tourist season officially ends mid to late Sept so many of the ferries stop running on Lake Maggiore and campsites close. It might be worth you joining the fattore amico scheme - Italian version of france passion with quite a lot of places in northern Italy.
The places I know on the west coast of scotland are a bit further up so given your time restrictions it might be best to take up the offer of info on places a bit lower down

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd head up to the West Coast of Scotland.
Off the top of my head....

Fort William - Ben Nevis River Race is this weekend - http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/
Neptune's Staircase (v interesting)
Applecross (great pub, the best wildcamping)
Inverewe (call in and see Fairportgoer at C&CC site)
Ullapool
Kyle of Durness
Bettyhill

then down to Inverness (amazing tool shop there if you're into that kinda thing!)

If still there the first Thursday in August the Black Isle Show is a good day out.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

It would be Scotland every time for me. I just love the place with all it's wild weather as well, it's part of it.  

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all for these wonderful tips. Still undecided but Italy is out for now. I didnt know about the Fattor scheme so thanks for that one I will look into it for a possible back end trip.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

We had this dilemma last year and finally chose Scotland and we only live 15 mins from Dover docks , only problem with going to Italy is you have to go through France.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I notice nobody has opted to tour England or Wales! And whats wrong with going through France? Or did you just mean its a pain distance wise?

For me I think its got to be Scotland. Mrs D however wants good weather. Its going to be a gamble south or north really. Shes not been north of Mull and Oban so at least it will be new. If it pours down for two weeks and its hot and sunny in Norfolk then it will be my fault.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If you do head up to Scotland I think there is a motorhome meet happening just outside Inverness.

Magbrin is hosting it, there are a few Factors going I think.

We would have gone to it, but we'll be at the Northern show this weekend.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> For me I think its got to be Scotland. Mrs D however wants good weather. Its going to be a gamble south or north really. Shes not been north of Mull and Oban so at least it will be new. If it pours down for two weeks and its hot and sunny in Norfolk then it will be my fault.


Grey, wet and bitten to death, or bored to death. Your call.

Or there's Barcelona & the Med 

Dave


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

I think Jenny's book might have been this one:

http://www.seaviewcamping.co.uk/

Cheers - Tim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just had a call saying works been brought forward so it might be a shorter trip. This post has been very useful though and I have had a great PM as well. It looks like we might just have to do the south bit of Scotland and do the rest later. I think Italy in September or even October could be worth a go. Flipping work! ruins everything!

Thanks every so much everyone for you brilliant advice and help as always.

BD


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> I just had a call saying works been brought forward so it might be a shorter trip. This post has been very useful though and I have had a great PM as well. It looks like we might just have to do the south bit of Scotland and do the rest later. I think Italy in September or even October could be worth a go. Flipping work! ruins everything!
> 
> Thanks every so much everyone for you brilliant advice and help as always.
> 
> BD


Thats settled then its Richmond cutting the grass and a spot of DIY.

You know it makes sense! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a call saying works been brought forward so it might be a shorter trip. This post has been very useful though and I have had a great PM as well. It looks like we might just have to do the south bit of Scotland and do the rest later. I think Italy in September or even October could be worth a go. Flipping work! ruins everything!
> ...


Arghhhhh! No! This job involves delivering IT support to outreach rural areas in the dales where they dont even have broadband or even computers most of them. And to think I could have been lolling about the Scottish hills in the van but instead I have to become the James Herriot of IT. Still the views are pretty stunning here as well and a traffic jam is two tractors and a horse and cart.


----------

